# 1961 Schwinn Speedster... fenders?



## bloo (Aug 2, 2020)

I drug this middleweight out of storage the other day. It was my dad's bike. He got it used. As long as I can remember it had chrome (or maybe stainless) fenders on it, but they were dented and the front one didn't fit right. Sometime in the 80s I bought him some new Wald fenders, also chrome. 

I was just looking around on the CABE at the serial number lists, and on some other site that has old Schwinn catalogs hoping to figure out what year it is. I came up with 1961. As it turns out, every catalog picture of a Speedster middleweight has painted fenders. Was Chrome optional? Or is it a safe bet this bike had painted fenders on it when it was new?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 2, 2020)

No chrome fender options on the Speedsters. At least from the factory. Looks like you're missing the washer on the rear axle.


----------



## bloo (Aug 2, 2020)

Good catch. I'll have to get it one when I put tires on. Is there anything special about that washer? I think i saw an old posting around here with the middleweight fender widths listed from the catalog. The width of the painted ones was a little different than the chrome. Do you know how they measure? Is it the absolute width or do they bend the tape to follow the curve?

I think I like the catalog picture better than I like it with chrome. This one is a 59.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 3, 2020)

Someone has also upgraded the seat to one with a crash rail. The rear axle washer has knurling on one side that 'bites' into the frame so the axle won't slip.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 3, 2020)

Yep, like Gary said. Painted fenders only on the Speedster. Here’s my 61.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 3, 2020)

That’s a nice one though, shouldn’t be too hard to find a nice set of correct black fenders.


----------



## bloo (Aug 3, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Someone has also upgraded the seat to one with a crash rail.




My dad did that in the mid 70s. On the original one the cover had shrunk, and there was about an inch of bare metal pan poking out the front. 



rollfaster said:


> That’s a nice one though, shouldn’t be too hard to find a nice set of correct black fenders.




That would be nice but I have my doubts. I looked through the classifieds here at what's been sold, going way way back. Lots of chrome and blue, red, green, etc middleweight fenders sold here but I didn't see a single black one. Odd because I remember seeing similar black middleweights all over back in the day. Not a huge priority anyway I guess. I just saw the catalog pic and really liked the way it looked.



rollfaster said:


> Yep, like Gary said. Painted fenders only on the Speedster. Here’s my 61.




That is beautiful. I really like it in green. How wide are your fenders? They look like they are dimpled to clear the fenders, making them wider than mine by quite a bit.


----------



## stezell (Aug 3, 2020)

All you have to do is post for some under the Wanted section, something will come up. Welcome to thecabe by the way. 

Sean


----------



## bloo (Aug 5, 2020)

Started tearing it down to clean up and grease everything. New tires will be here soon. As expected, the crank is 1961. How about these pedals? Are these original or even Schwinn? I remember seeing these everywhere in the 70s. Look at how the end plates clamp around the rubber pads. They are marked "Made in Germany" on the back side.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 5, 2020)

Schwinn but not the correct year, just use them anyway as long as they’re not bent.


----------



## bloo (Aug 5, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> Schwinn but not the correct year, just use them anyway as long as they’re not bent.




Thanks for confirming. I think they are bent.


----------



## bloo (Aug 11, 2020)

All cleaned up, new Small Brick tires, and... discovered why the axle washers were probably missing. Someone moved the axle sideways to avoid stripped threads. I have parts on the way to fix that. Also need a few spokes before I can true the wheels, but I'm getting some help on that in another thread.


----------



## bloo (Sep 3, 2020)

All back together now for a few days, and been on a few short rides. No fenders yet, maybe never. The Walds are soaking in evaporust right now because they are rusty on the underside, but I'm not sure I am going to put them back on. I think I like it better without them. They would be real tight around these 2.0 tires. I think they will fit, barely.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 3, 2020)

I agree. Black bike, black wall tires; black fenders might be a little too much of a good thing. The way you have it sitting looks good.  Just don't ride it on wet pavement.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 8, 2020)

If you look at the Schwinn catalogs, chrome fenders are pictured in the 1970 versions so yours would have had painted ones being pre 70. Here is my June 73 Kool Lemon Speedster, all original except the tires and Messinger seat that is VERY comfortable .


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 8, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> If you look at the Schwinn catalogs, chrome fenders are pictured in the 1970 versions so yours would have had painted ones being pre 70. Here is my June 73 Kool Lemon Speedster, all original except the tires and Messinger seat that is VERY comfortable .
> 
> View attachment 1262861
> 
> View attachment 1262862




The first Speedsters were middleweights and cannot be compared to the later lightweight Speedsters. The middleweight version never had chrome fenders. I believe 1961 was also the last year for the middleweight Speedster and some years later the name showed up again on a diamond frame lightweight.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 8, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The first Speedsters were middleweights and cannot be compared to the later lightweight Speedsters. The middleweight version never had chrome fenders. I believe 1961 was also the last year for the middleweight Speedster and some years later the name showed up again on a diamond frame lightweight.




Agree GT, that was quite a change in design and aware of the difference but the op ‘s question was regarding the use of chrome fenders which didn’t appear on any Speedster model  till 1970.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 9, 2020)

Yeah, but this is the 'Middleweights' forum.  I imagine the question was directed towards the Schwinn middleweight, not any/all Schwinns.


----------



## bloo (Sep 19, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> Schwinn but not the correct year, just use them anyway as long as they’re not bent.





bloo said:


> View attachment 1242218




Definitely bent. Do you know what the originals looked like for 61?

Also, about what year are the ones in my pic?

Are they anything desirable? The pads are pretty nice. I have been knocking around the idea of cutting/drilling them open and retrofitting some BMX axles, or maybe just salvaging the pads. Are these pedals anything I shouldn't be hacking up?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2020)

If those were used on sting Rays they're worth a small fortune.  haha!  Someone here has made and is selling a pedal straightener. Pretty simple tool for a simple task and it would be better than spending three times that amount on a junk set of new pedals.


----------

